# Arthritis And Riding



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I find that the more active I am the less I hurt. I swim when it gets bad, that way I get some good low impact exercise. Yoga is also supposed to be good to help with pain, but for me it only seems to help with my back. 

I know how you feel on the young and in pain. Growing up riding has taken it's toll, but has been so worth it. There's always just riding without stirrups. I've done that more times than I'd like to count when my knees were hurting.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks MudPaint, I guess maybe I should take up swimming again. I've had pain in my joints since I was 7 because of accident that included a ditch, a tree, and a very long fall when I was very young. I have gone without stirrups a lot, helps with balance diffidently, and doesn't have the same stress. Winter is coming here, so any other suggestions would be great.

A family member of mine had to give up brushing her horse because arthritis in her hands was so bad. I never seen someone so sad in my life, couldn't even drive them any more because the reins would fall out of her hands.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't see your thread, when I posted mine about my arthritis. I have Rheumatoid arthritis.... sometimes it's in control, Sometimes I'm in control. I rode for almost 3 hrs today, back hurt more than anything while riding, but after I get off, it's my knees and hips!

I want to start some water aerobics, help me with my range of motion.... and hopefully loose weight... but I HATE doing things like that by myself, and I can't find anyone to do it with me.

If I've been down, then get up to do something, it takes awhile for all the lube to get in the joints where they need to go, but once I'm going I'm good, once I stop... I stop!

I try to take some Tramadol (Ultram), non-narcotic pain reliever, before I go riding, so it will be working while and after I ride, that seems to help....When I remember it! lol 

Good luck!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sometimes, especially if it is cold I take some Ibuprofren before saddling up. I ALWAYS wear gloves-usually leather ones,& I wear knee-high English boots, unless it's really cold, then I wear my Insulated tall boots. I always wear a hat or helmet,& will take soem more pain medication after the ride if I need to. If I'm still hurting, or just because, a nice hot bath w/Epsom salts can be very relaxing. You must keep moving & not let this affliction win, I was diagnosed in my 20's w/it, & have learned to live w/it for over 40 years. "one day at a time!"


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks, I just went to the doctor's the other day, they said they can send me to the hospital and do tests to truly diagnose me, but where it seems to be controlled by the normal Advil and pain relieving cream. He didn't think that I should jump on to any prescriptions or anything, unless it gets worst later. I wish I lived closer to a swimming pool, by the sounds of it, it would really help. 

Cacowgirl, I wear heavy clothes when ever the in a major drop in temperature, or I won't be moving much. It is hard to explain to people my age that I some times hit a wall when gets to be to much, example of a riding clinic that was broken in to two rides after the first I was done. Even took my parents a long time to understand that it hurts.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

